# What I learn from my tort, Homer.



## Homerist (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi people, 

I have a Star juvenile, for coming a year. he is rather on the shy side so I normally see him asleep most of the time.
There were days where he was more active and adventurous, exploring his home and his surrounding but for most part he hides his head when I stand up or my hand comes too close.

But there is one thing that will make him a brave soul, FOOD!
When he has his sight on the mazuri, greens, cactus plant, etc. he will march towards them without fear. He's driven, single-mindedness, relentless, determine and no manners! ahaha.

This observation this morning enlighten me on something. Which is when we have our goal(s) clearly in sight(mind), we are unstoppable.

So on the second day of the new year, I wish everyone here in tortoiseforum and their love ones, a driven and determine year. Do the best towards your dreams and goals.

=)


----------



## onarock (Jan 1, 2011)

Here, here, cheers!
what kind of star?


----------



## scuseme (Jan 1, 2011)

Ha! Appropriate analogy. Thanks for the insight and the well wishes.


----------



## Homerist (Jan 2, 2011)

onarock said:


> Here, here, cheers!
> what kind of star?



Hi onarock,

mine's an indian star


----------



## turtletania (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Makes me looks at my Indian Stars differently. hehehe


----------

